

C++ analyzers: Cppcheck vs VS2013 vs PVS-Studio vs CppCat - AndreyKarpov

We have carried out a thorough comparison of four analyzers for C&#x2F;C++ code: CppCat, Cppcheck, PVS-Studio and Visual Studio&#x27;s built-in analyzer. It is a serious, large investigation that we had spent about 170 man-hours on and which, in our opinion, gives a good idea of the general state of things in static analysis nowadays.
Picture 1
======
AndreyKarpov
Short: [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0241/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0241/)

Full: [http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0086/](http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0086/)

Dump: [http://www.viva64.com/external-
pictures/txt/SCA_Comparison.x...](http://www.viva64.com/external-
pictures/txt/SCA_Comparison.xlsx)

